# The next Miata (er, MX-5)



## - Q - (Jun 30, 2003)

From miata.net. Apparently these pics are on the April issue of Motor Trend. Lotsa speculation over on miata.net, but the general consensus is that this is it. Discuss...

(Personally, i don't really like it all that much... :eeps: )


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Maintains the Miata design...looks a bit less fruity. I like it, I just wish they would create some more hard lines in the front facia...still a bit to rounded for my taste.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Seems like a fairly bland design. I'm glad that they didn't make it look like 7/8ths scale version of the RX-8, which is what the early spy shots seemed to indicate. Is it still a four-banger only or will they drop in a rotary/v6?


----------



## Uncle Fester (Feb 18, 2005)

Looks nice I think.

Though not enought to trade my current '97 MX5 for it. I'll stick with plan A, my 330Ci conv!


----------



## - Q - (Jun 30, 2003)

Car and Driver said:


> HP is 170
> Torque 136
> Redline 6700
> Variable Valve Timing
> ...


New specs from Autobild:


from sclark @ miata.net said:


> 1. Yep, 47% stiffer
> 2. Two engines: Europe gets the 1.8 (126hp) as well as the rest-of-the-world 2.0 (160hp/188nm)
> 3. 50/50 weight dist.
> 4. same size trunk
> ...


Still no V6, and definitely no rotary...


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

i like it. now give me a coupe version


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

330soon said:


> Though not enought to trade my current '97 MX5 for it. I'll stick with plan A, my 330Ci conv!


I'll stick with Plan A, keeping my '95. 

It doesn't have the weight in that list of stats, and that's my main concern. But it would still be many years and owners down the line before I'd get one and rip into it like my current one, even if it's a marked improvement (IMO, the 2nd gen was a marked improvement in comfort, not in driving dynamics).


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Seem like incremental improvements, which is fine. I'll bet the Mazda Speed version tops 200hp :yummy:

Didn't the previous iteration also have near 50-50 weight distribution?


----------



## - Q - (Jun 30, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> I'll stick with Plan A, keeping my '95.
> 
> It doesn't have the weight in that list of stats, and that's my main concern. But it would still be many years and owners down the line before I'd get one and rip into it like my current one, even if it's a marked improvement (IMO, the 2nd gen was a marked improvement in comfort, not in driving dynamics).


 There's an Autobild article that's been translated in Babelfish. I could post the original german in here, but it's a lot of text. Anyway, it says that there's only a 10kg weight increase over the previous generation (didn't specify whether it was the base or the MSM). Trunk size remains the same too.

I too plan on keeping my "more comfortable" 2003. Especially since i haven't even had it for a year


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

philippek said:


> Didn't the previous iteration also have near 50-50 weight distribution?


They all did.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Overall looks good.

The front end and headlights are a little too rounded (as someone else said), and I don't like the big honkin' steering wheel spokes, not the half circle at the top of the center stack. But that's just nitpicking. Sure beats a Z4.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

It doesn't look like they changed a lot. I didn't like the altezza treatment. It is kinda we-had-to-change-something action.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> It doesn't look like they changed a lot. I didn't like the altezza treatment. It is kinda we-had-to-change-something action.


dot clyde dot mentioned that Mazda is making styling touches to extend across the line - you see those Altezza-type lights on the RX-8 and Mazda3...


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> you see those Altezza-type lights on the RX-8 and Mazda3...


I've noticed...but personally I think those lights are so 15 minutes ago.


----------



## jimb213 (Sep 10, 2004)

is that cinnamon leather I see?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Looks like they did a good job of continuing the Miata theme. It does seem a bit bigger than the last one, but if the weight increase is only 10kg, it should be dynamically as good or better (stiffer chassis). It's a bit more conservative than I thought, though I do see quite a bit of cues from the last concept (Ibuki).


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

looks too much like the first gen and it's missing the curves and arches of the last generation. hope this isn't it.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

blueguydotcom said:


> looks too much like the first gen


Looks more like the Ibuki than the first-gen, inside and out. I don't see much of the first-gen in it at all.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> though I do see quite a bit of cues from the last concept (Ibuki).


Yup, that's what I thought too.










The body shape is very similar.


----------

